# New Bike Comparison: Jamis Comp vs Opus Andante, et. al.



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm looking at a new bike in the next few days. Looking for 105 and carbon. I've seen a couple in my price range locally (I'm in Canada, online is a bit of a problem). Prices are with tax to the nearset $40 or so:

Jamis Xenith Comp, $1800 (FSA and Tektro)
Opus Andante, $1700 (FSA and Tektro)
These have the same parent company! How funny is that.

Others in the running:
Opus Scherzo, $1200 (same as Andante except Tiagra and 'lesser' wheelset, barely, but if it helps I also have a spare set of Aksium like the Andante)
Argon18 Krypton, $2200 (full 105, and it looks amazing, best of all of these, but it seems a little heavy)
Specialized Roubaix Elite, $2200 (full 105, and it's very light)
Rocky Mountain Prestige, $2200 (Full Rival, Fulcrum Racing 5, it's the lightest of all of these)
*** Rocky Mountain Solo CR 70, $ 1250 (Fulcrum Racing 7, but I'd have to go to Buffalo for a couple of days after ordering to save almost $500 on shipping and duties)

All the bikes seem very close in geometry (online). Who knows if the LBS still has them anyway.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Seems like you're doing a lot of online 'spec' comparison/ shopping. If so, I suggest getting out and visiting some LBS's. 

Discuss your intended uses, goals, cycling experiences, price range, get set up on a few bikes and head out on test rides - out on the roads. 

Focus on fit/ feel, ride, handling as well as control placement and function. That (IMO/E) is the _best_ way to narrow the field (of bikes as well as LBS's) and whittle the choices from there. 

If at all possible, keep the search local, because that'll make warranty assistance, tune ups or _any_ post purchase support services much easier. Sometimes ya gotta weigh cost savings with the value of having a reputable LBS close by.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Ive been going to LBSs, but it's usually been very snowy any day I can go (which is usually the weekend). I dont want to ride too many of their bikes if I might not really be buying. Online comparisons aren't really very helpful Ive noticed, however, $500 or so goes a long way, as you know.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

.je said:


> Ive been going to LBSs, but it's usually been very snowy any day I can go (which is usually the weekend). I dont want to ride too many of their bikes if I might not really be buying. Online comparisons aren't really very helpful Ive noticed, however, $500 or so goes a long way, as you know.


If your intent is to buy from a LBS, I wouldn't fret over test riding their bikes. That's what they're for. If OTOH your intent may be to buy online, then yes, using a LBS's inventory to test ride isn't cool.

Not sure how you mean that $500 goes a long way. If you're thinking online versus LBS, you have to factor in all the things you get at your LBS and don't get online. Fit, feel, ride and handling are all very important facets of bike buying, and an online pic, list of specs and a bike in a box at your door won't tell you any of those things. And that says nothing of the hidden costs (final assembly, guessing on sizing/ fit...)


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

PJ352 is right, I ride several Jamis bikes, the Xenith Endura is a great machine for me, I liked it better then Specialized and Trek, got a great deal and a fair amount of goodies added, + 10% off all purchases at the Lbs for a Year. Jamis are great bikes.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I think what I was most looking for were anyone's experiences with Opus, Rocky Mountain, or Jamis. 

I have heard good things of Jamis for a long time, the others, no word. I read somewhere that the Opus was like a "Honda Accord", and my only experience with any Rocky Moutain was picking one up and putting it back down in the "L"BS that I got the last bike from, but though the deal sounds great at $2k + tax, it's still more than I was ready to spend.

Has anyone ever rode a Rocky Mountain? I guess I could go check it out too. Surely it's pretty good. The guy at the not-so-L-BS actually advised that for the price difference, the Tiagra model was a better choice. Where does anyone ever tell you something like that?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

.je said:


> I think what I was most looking for were anyone's experiences with Opus, Rocky Mountain, or Jamis.
> 
> I have heard good things of Jamis for a long time, the others, no word. I read somewhere that the Opus was like a "Honda Accord", and my only experience with any Rocky Moutain was picking one up and putting it back down in the "L"BS that I got the last bike from, but though the deal sounds great at $2k + tax, it's still more than I was ready to spend.
> 
> Has anyone ever rode a Rocky Mountain? I guess I could go check it out too. Surely it's pretty good. The guy at the not-so-L-BS actually advised that for the price difference, the Tiagra model was a better choice. Where does anyone ever tell you something like that?


FWIW, I think Jamis are great bikes. A small company with solid offerings in most price ranges. Solid component packages as well. For full disclosure, I don't own one, but have ridden a few.

There's a member that posts in the beginner's corner (Jeepsouth) that has had two RM's, so check out his posts and they'll lead you to his thread and more info. Or just PM him.

As far as someone offering that a certain make/ model is a 'better choice' for the price difference, opinions abound, but my opinion is that while you should garner other opinions, ultimately this is going to be your bike and your decision.

Personally, I think cyclists tend to look a little too much on the price/ gear/ component aspects of a bike and not enough on the LBS, fit, ride and handling. After all, we don't look at bikes, we ride them and a good fit will keep us riding them.


----------

